
Damage and damage causes in large government IT projects [pdf] - jakobloekke
http://www.itu.dk/~slauesen/Papers/DamageCaseStories_Latest.pdf
======
jakobloekke
A very interesting breakdown and analysis of some of the largest public IT
project scandals in Denmark in recent years.

It's published by the Danish IT University and written in English, so everyone
can benefit from it.

